

James Cameron's next movie: Battle Angel - ca98am79
http://www.mtv.com/movies/news/articles/1628644/story.jhtml

======
ca98am79
Here is a youtube of Battle Angel rendered in 3D CG:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTeyoVF8z-U>

------
ca98am79
Here's more about Battle Angel: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_Angel>

